

Memprof: A Ruby level memory profiler - ice799
http://timetobleed.com/memprof-a-ruby-level-memory-profiler/

======
hypermatt
This guy has reinstated my love of hacking binaries, we used to do this alot
when we were rewriting memory of MMORPGs like Asheron's Call. Never thought
about doing it for legitimate reasons.

~~~
xal
indeed. Decal was such an amazing technical achievement in those days. Really
years ahead of it's time.

------
antirez
Wonderful example on how to turn an hack (poking inside the memory to insert a
trampoline) into a working useful product.

 _EDIT:_ btw it should be possible to do the trick even in 90% of stripped
binaries. Just calculate the right offsets offline and if the bin is stripped
try this binary against a table (consisting of offsets -> first N bytes of
"famous" binaries). So at least it's possible to add support for "notable"
stripped binaries like mac os x default ruby install, debian, ubuntu, and so
forth.

